# Condoms...



## whiterwair (May 29, 2010)

How often do you use them? Do you hate them, or not mind them (I find it hard to believe anyone LOVES them)? Personally, I REALLY am not a fan, but I'm terrified of HPV/cervical cancer/other things (even though I know they don't protect against STDs entirely), so when I use them, it sucks, but when I don't, I freak until I get tested for STDs. Pregnancy is of course another issue if other contraceptive precautions are not taken. I'm old enough to not freak out about this, but when I was younger I was scared shitless about it, even when I was on the shot.


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

I like them because they help me last longer, never mind the myriad of reasons why a person should use them.


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

gemofgreen said:


> How often do you use them? Do you hate them, or not mind them (I find it hard to believe anyone LOVES them)? Personally, I REALLY am not a fan, but I'm terrified of HPV/cervical cancer/other things (even though I know they don't protect against STDs entirely), so when I use them, it sucks, but when I don't, I freak until I get tested for STDs. Pregnancy is of course another issue if other contraceptive precautions are not taken. I'm old enough to not freak out about this, but when I was younger I was scared shitless about it, even when I was on the shot.


I believe in always using them, because there is no way of knowing if you or your partners have certain STDs ( unless you are both virgins) and they are incredibly common. although condoms don't offer complete protection they are far better than none at all.


----------



## whiterwair (May 29, 2010)

Luke said:


> I believe in always using them, because there is no way of knowing if you or your partners have certain STDs and they are incredibly common. although condoms don't offer complete protection they are far better than none at all.


For sure. This is what I believe too. Well, try to anyway... sometimes I get too caught up in the moment and my desire to not use one overrides my desire to be smart and not idiotic.


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

gemofgreen said:


> For sure. This is what I believe too. Well, try to anyway... sometimes I get too caught up in the moment and my desire to not use one overrides my desire to be smart and not idiotic.


That does happen. Unfortunately it only takes one mistake though...


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I always use them. They're the only form of birth control my girlfriend and I are using right now. My girlfriend has a body fluids squick so they keep things cleaner and they prevent me from getting pregnant, so I'm rather fond of them. They make penetrative sex possible for us.


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

It's good that a cervical cancer vaccine is available for females. From my understanding it protects against the strains of HPV that cause cancer and unfortunately these strains are generally the ones that don't show symptoms, so people have no idea that they have them.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Is there a point for some people in a relationship where they stop using condoms (if also using birth control pills/patch/shot)? That question might be best for another thread maybe...


----------



## whiterwair (May 29, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Is there a point for some people in a relationship where they stop using condoms (if also using birth control pills/patch/shot)? That question might be best for another thread maybe...


I can't speak for anyone else, but I've been in two long-term relationships where I've been on some form of hormonal birth control at least some of the time. In each of these relationships, we eventually (though I don't remember when) stopped using condoms almost completely.


----------



## Ranoosha (Nov 18, 2010)

my little cousins used to make water balloons with them hahha


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Is there a point for some people in a relationship where they stop using condoms (if also using birth control pills/patch/shot)? That question might be best for another thread maybe...


We did in my previous relationship, but in the future I would prefer not to. I imagine many people decide to when they feel that they can trust the person, but transmitting STDs is not always a matter of trust because often it happens completely by accident and not due to cheating.


----------



## David Arceneaux (Aug 30, 2011)

I use them out of necessity. I'm single again, and dating.

I have to prepare myself ahead of time, by exercising self-restraint for a couple of days ahead of time, or else I've killed my sensitivity. S


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, I'm an advocate of birth control and the condom is one of the supreme examples. I don't like the "pill" though, mainly because I don't fancy the idea of messing with biology--in particular the inhibit period types. I'm curious to how that's all going to evolutionarily pan out in a few generations.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

doesnt feel much different to me, not sure why men complain about it


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

I use them 100% of the time when sexually active. No exceptions.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

I've used them _less than I probably should have...._


Heh heh heh...


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

> but transmitting STDs is not always a matter of trust because often it happens completely by accident and not due to cheating.


This. Many STD's are asymptomatic, and testing doesn't tell me anything if the person has had sex since they got tested. But then again condoms aren't a 100% barrier against pregnancy or STD's... :dry:


----------



## Deni (Aug 7, 2011)

I often use condoms, If I don't I get super paranoid and call my doctor to check if I have anything like right the next day. Don't mess around, STD's aren't fun.


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

gemofgreen said:


> How often do you use them? Do you hate them, or not mind them (I find it hard to believe anyone LOVES them)? Personally, I REALLY am not a fan, but I'm terrified of HPV/cervical cancer/other things (even though I know they don't protect against STDs entirely), so when I use them, it sucks, but when I don't, I freak until I get tested for STDs. Pregnancy is of course another issue if other contraceptive precautions are not taken. I'm old enough to not freak out about this, but when I was younger I was scared shitless about it, even when I was on the shot.


I hate them, though I have learnt to live with them. I had to practice a hell of a lot...earlier on in my life they ruined my sexual encounters more than once. :s

Still today I much prefer without. And there is nothing more stupid than a blowjob with a condom.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I have never liked them but when I am in short term relationships or have had one night stands they are necessary.Don't use them with my current partner though,as I am on the pill and we have been together for a while now.I very rarely used them when with my estranged husband,he used to poke holes in them,so they were useless anyway.


----------



## PistolShrimp (Mar 19, 2011)

We always use them because I refuse to go on hormonal birth control. Buying a nice thin brand makes a lot of difference in sensitivity; typical Trojan and Durex condoms suck.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> I always use them. They're the only form of birth control my girlfriend and I are using right now. My girlfriend has a body fluids squick so they keep things cleaner and they prevent me from getting pregnant, so I'm rather fond of them. They make penetrative sex possible for us.


This post makes no sense at all.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Arbite said:


> This post makes no sense at all.


What doesn't make sense?


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Cruciferae said:


> What doesn't make sense?


Maybe he thought that you or your GF would somehow impregnate one another? ;P


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> What doesn't make sense?


Read what you wrote carefully. Your girlfriend and you use condoms, but they prevent *you *from getting pregnant? Unless one of you is packing both sets of happy time parts, that just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Arbite said:


> Read what you wrote carefully. Your girlfriend and you use condoms, but they prevent *you *from getting pregnant? Unless one of you is packing both sets of happy time parts, that just doesn't make sense.


Oh, I see. Your problem is assuming my girlfriend and I are cissexual. We're both transgender. 

 I thought I'd made some major grammatical error that I'd missed.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> Oh, I see. Your problem is assuming my girlfriend and I are cissexual. We're both transgender.
> 
> I thought I'd made some major grammatical error that I'd missed.


I knew what you were talking about. Then again, I might read more of your posts than he does. I don't know how I keep up with everyone's lives on here


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I know @Cruciferae mentioned getting them for free from Planned Parenthood. I assume that some people on here won't have access to one or refuse to go to them because of the social stigma. 

How much money are people spending on condoms then?


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I knew what you were talking about. Then again, I might read more of your posts than he does. I don't know how I keep up with everyone's lives on here


Yeah, I don't keep up with too people's lives. Too much work. I don't see that's it's a big leap though from 'girlfriend can get SO pregnant' to 'girlfriend has penis' to 'girlfriend is a trans woman', which is why I'd thought I'd made some mistake in my typing.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> Yeah, I don't keep up with too people's lives. Too much work. I don't see that's it's a big leap though from 'girlfriend can get SO pregnant' to 'girlfriend has penis' to 'girlfriend is a trans woman', which is why I'd thought I'd made some mistake in my typing.


Now I remember why I knew this! You mentioned you're living in a small town and how your girlfriend has to be careful about how feminine she looks. That was recently so it's still fresh in my mind.


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

I always use condoms. Then again, I work in Public Health so... I see STDs all the time and having that fresh in your mind... well lets just say I never forget to use one.


----------



## jay_argh (May 27, 2011)

Catenaccio said:


> Still today I much prefer without. And there is nothing more stupid than a blowjob with a condom.


I would agree except for knowing the fact that genital HSV1 is growing for this reason...that line of thought there.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I strongly dislike the feel of a condom, to the extent that, if we have not JUST been tested (since previous partner), then I abstain.

I am spoiled by 20+ years of condomless sex. It is nearly impossible to go back.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Fizz said:


> I know @Cruciferae mentioned getting them for free from Planned Parenthood. I assume that some people on here won't have access to one or refuse to go to them because of the social stigma.
> 
> How much money are people spending on condoms then?


Many health departments also give them out for free. That being said, I have no idea because I'm never the one who buys them.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> Oh, I see. Your problem is assuming my girlfriend and I are cissexual. We're both transgender.
> 
> I thought I'd made some major grammatical error that I'd missed.


Wait, so you're F->M and shes M->F?


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I can't take hormones because they have caused me some horrible health problems in the past...and made me crazy. I had a copper IUD for a while but I never stopped bleeding after the insertion and had to have it removed. I don't trust diaphragms or cervical caps, so condoms it is. They suck and my boyfriend hates them, but there's nothing better on offer at this point in time.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Catenaccio said:


> I hate them, though I have learnt to live with them. I had to practice a hell of a lot...earlier on in my life they ruined my sexual encounters more than once. :s


have her put it on you


----------



## PistolShrimp (Mar 19, 2011)

Fizz said:


> How much money are people spending on condoms then?


I can get a 50-pack of good quality ones from Amazon for like $10, and usually that lasts about three months. It's dirt cheap that way, and less embarrassing.


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

Fizz said:


> How much money are people spending on condoms then?


One doesn't spend much when going through a dry spell, other than replacing them before they expire. Which reminds me, I need to do that this month.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Arbite said:


> Wait, so you're F->M and shes M->F?


Essentially. Though I'm non-binary, not a trans man, I'm transitioning in that general direction.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I get way too paranoid about pregnancy to not use them. Of course, there are times when the moment is simply too urgent and we end up skipping out on them-- and I'm on the pill, so he pulls out and it's fine-- but I would say we use them more often than not. There is no difference in feeling for me.

My biggest qualm is how expensive they are. They give them out for free at some places on my campus, but we can't use those because they're the normal ones and he's a wee bit too large.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

I hate condoms! *pout*


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

twoofthree said:


> I've heard that the side effects were horrible.


<--- Hasn't.


What side-effects are there?


----------



## Mycathatesyou (Aug 24, 2011)

I use twizzlers


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

jay_argh said:


> Not you transmitting to her, but her to you. HSV-1 is commonly called cold sores, or "oral herpes" and is halfway a misnomer.


I've heard that the virus is small enough to pass through condoms, so condoms don't offer much protection from it.

It's also possible for a man (with the cold-sore virus) to pass it to a woman by giving her oral sex. . . and unfortunately condoms won't help in that case.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

vivacissimamente said:


> I get way too paranoid about pregnancy to not use them. Of course, there are times when the moment is simply too urgent and we end up skipping out on them-- and I'm on the pill, so he pulls out and it's fine-- but I would say we use them more often than not. There is no difference in feeling for me.
> 
> My biggest qualm is how expensive they are. They give them out for free at some places on my campus, but we can't use those because they're the normal ones and he's a wee bit too large.


You trust condoms more than you trust the pill?
But condoms have a higher failure rate. . .

I suppose if they're used in conjunction, then you're more protected.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

twoofthree said:


> You trust condoms more than you trust the pill?
> But condoms have a higher failure rate. . .
> 
> I suppose if they're used in conjunction, then you're more protected.


how did I suggest I trusted them more than the pill? I think it is fairly simple logic that pill + no condom = not as safe as pill + condom.


----------



## jay_argh (May 27, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> I've heard that the virus is small enough to pass through condoms, so condoms don't offer much protection from it.


Where've you heard this? Condoms aren't perfect here because they don't cover all areas that can be affected-not because the virus is too small to be stopped. Genital warts (HPV) aren't 100% protected by condoms for this reason as well.



twoofthree said:


> It's also possible for a man (with the cold-sore virus) to pass it to a woman by giving her oral sex. . . and unfortunately condoms won't help in that case.


True. And the virus sheds (sometimes w/o symptoms)-nearly 20% of the time.

***

BTW, the 15% fail rate for condoms isn't simply 15%. What the "15% failure rate" takes into account is all the men who used a petroleum product to lube (massively weakening latex condoms), or put them on inside out (20% of English men did this in one study), used wrong size, or simply *did not use them every time*...pregnancy occurs 15% in a one year period._ If you know how to use one, and actually use it 100% of the time (perfect use), failure rate is between 2-3%._


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

twoofthree said:


> I've heard that the *virus is small enough to pass through condoms*, so condoms don't offer much protection from it.


Wouldn't that be impossible?
An organism -- a sentient collection of cells, which is a collection of 
So unless the virus could pierce the skin of the condom -- which would be a _damn _nasty virus and probably make the person's genitalia look like it had been bathed in acid.

In short: Sauce.


[EDIT]
Re-reading this thread, you have a nasty habit of making large claims without sources.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

MissJordan said:


> [EDIT]
> Re-reading this thread, you have a nasty habit of making large claims without sources.


What other large claims have I made?


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

twoofthree said:


> I've heard that the side effects were horrible.


10 characters.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

jay_argh said:


> Where've you heard this? Condoms aren't perfect here because they don't cover all areas that can be affected-not because the virus is too small to be stopped. Genital warts (HPV) aren't 100% protected by condoms for this reason as well.


I heard it from a medical professional. What he said, at the time, that there was concern that the virus could pass through latex. 
I've never found any confirmation of it. It's just something else I like to bear in mind.




> BTW, the 15% fail rate for condoms isn't simply 15%. What the "15% failure rate" takes into account is all the men who used a petroleum product to lube (massively weakening latex condoms), or put them on inside out (20% of English men did this in one study), used wrong size, or simply *did not use them every time*...pregnancy occurs 15% in a one year period._ If you know how to use one, and actually use it 100% of the time (perfect use), failure rate is between 2-3%._


I know this. The 15% is the failure rate with typical use. I prefer to use that rate that the perfect-use rate. Even if you know how to use one there is still room for mishaps.


----------



## PistolShrimp (Mar 19, 2011)

ItsEvan said:


> Has a man ever questioned about you having a condom? My health teacher went on an entire speech about the double standard about men having condoms = responsible and women having condoms = slutty.


 Nope. My current boyfriend thinks it's cool when I buy them because it shows I'm not ashamed of my sexuality (and also because he doesn't have to pay all the time, haha). I started buying them because I like ones that feel nice, and most men don't seem to venture beyond the uncomfortable Trojans that you can buy at the local drugstore. I can see the double standard, but any man that would buy into that is not the type I'd associate with.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

MissJordan said:


> 10 characters.


I just realise that you'd asked about that before. I'd missed it.

Anyway, on a medical forum on tele they were discussing why there was no male contraceptive pill after all this time. It's been in development for quite some time.

And apparently the side effects made it not likely to ever be a popular choice. They can make effective one, but people would still avoid them cause of the side effects.

Mentioned among the side effects were things like swollen and spongy testicles. . . lowered sex drive etc.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Never. I never get laid.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> I just realise that you'd asked about that before. I'd missed it.
> 
> Anyway, on a medical forum on tele they were discussing why there was no male contraceptive pill after all this time. It's been in development for quite some time.
> 
> ...


Side effects for the hormonal ones are indeed bad. Testosterone can affect everything from muscle tone to memory to appetite (food and sex et al.) 

I don't know of any viruses that can pass through latex, but lambskin condoms (don't ask, it's disgusting) stop sperm and do not stop smaller particles like viruses.
Herpes, Condyloma (warts), etc. can be in spots condoms don't cover.


Also, any time I hear of a woman being so paranoid (yes, I mean unreasonably worried) about pregnancy that she insists on either 1) ruining a guy's climax by making him pull out or 2) seriously decreasing both peoples' pleasure (see this thread that not all women care) by requiring condoms when more effective measures are already being used.
How would you feel if your partner pulled out every time you orgasmed and took away the phenomenal stimulation? Imagine they switched over to an artificial phallus or their hands (or the worst I've heard, a scratchy warm wet washcloth)?

By the way, I'm not picking on you in particular, but on the whole group of people who seem to think any orgasm anywhere must be a great one.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

William I am said:


> Also, any time I hear of a woman being so paranoid (yes, I mean unreasonably worried) about pregnancy that she insists on either 1) ruining a guy's climax by making him pull out or 2) seriously decreasing both peoples' pleasure (see this thread that not all women care) by requiring condoms when more effective measures are already being used.
> How would you feel if your partner pulled out every time you orgasmed and took away the phenomenal stimulation? Imagine they switched over to an artificial phallus or their hands (or the worst I've heard, a scratchy warm wet washcloth)?


I, personally, don't like a guy pulling out. I think it's most unnatural.

But some seem to want to do it. That's what they see in porn and it seems so they think it's normal.
Also I rather not have him ejaculating *on* me. . . and definitely not on my face.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

*How often do you use them?*
Anytime I have sex

*Do you hate them, or not mind them?*

I don't mind them plus they are better than no condom which could = babies/STDs.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

> Also, any time I hear of a woman being so paranoid (yes, I mean unreasonably worried) about pregnancy that she insists on either 1) ruining a guy's climax by making him pull out or 2) seriously decreasing both peoples' pleasure (see this thread that not all women care) by requiring condoms when more effective measures are already being used.


Women aren't the _only_ ones who are paranoid about these things.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

PistolShrimp said:


> We always use them because I refuse to go on hormonal birth control. Buying a nice thin brand makes a lot of difference in sensitivity; typical Trojan and Durex condoms suck.


Lifestyles ultra thin.



To the OP, I haven't used one 100%, but I normally do, with my ex-fiancee I sometimes actually started without one and then put it on sometime in the middle of our sessions. They don't bother me and honestly sometimes I use them even when I'm not having sex but just by myself.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Is there a point for some people in a relationship where they stop using condoms (if also using birth control pills/patch/shot)? That question might be best for another thread maybe...


For me it would be when we decided to want to have kids, whether that's before marriage or not, (would lean towards after we were married.)



> How much money are people spending on condoms then?


Umm I actually (used to/would still in the future) buy them off a website (how lame is that... :/ ) but I'm pretty sure they were like 25 dollars for 100.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

Their smell is unpleasant, but they're getting better on that front. Otherwise, they're a blessing and a curse. They're a fairly convenient form of birth control and STD protection, but they take away from one of my favourite sensations.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

gemofgreen said:


> How often do you use them?


Very infrequently. I had a vasectomy a few years ago, and haven't used one since. Aside from my ex-wife, I've only had one partner since then, and we both had been tested for everything. I'll go through the same testing process before I become sexually active again. My policy has always been to know my partner's history in great detail and be extremely selective, and I have only had a few partners.



> Do you hate them, or not mind them (I find it hard to believe anyone LOVES them)?


I've had issues with condoms being too small and extremely uncomfortable. There's a lot of information in this thread about alternative styles and brands that I wasn't aware of, as well as mention of things that can't be tested for. I'm going to have to look into all of it. I don't want to put myself or anyone else at risk.



Fizz said:


> Is there a point for some people in a relationship where they stop using condoms (if also using birth control pills/patch/shot)? That question might be best for another thread maybe...


When I was married, before my vasectomy, when she was on birth control, we didn't use condoms. I was her first. When she was on anything that interfered with her birth control, we tried to use condoms, but generally I couldn't function with them on.



Fizz said:


> I know @Cruciferae mentioned getting them for free from Planned Parenthood. I assume that some people on here won't have access to one or refuse to go to them because of the social stigma.
> 
> How much money are people spending on condoms then?


I still have a few stowed away since I used them so infrequently. I periodically check the expiration dates, and will run out pretty soon. *considers, scurries off, scurries back* Yeah, there go four more Trojan Magnum Twisters. I still have an unopened box of "Vibrating Ring" that expire next year and a couple of LifeStyles Ultra Thin. All of these suck, but the Magnums at least fit without hurting.

Anyway, I would just go to the store and buy a small box of them, attempt and fail to use a couple, and the rest would sit until they expire, just as these have done or will do in a few months.



DustyDrill said:


> Their smell is unpleasant, but they're getting better on that front. Otherwise, they're a blessing and a curse. They're a fairly convenient form of birth control and STD protection, but they take away from one of my favourite sensations.


Yes. It almost completely eliminates all the sensation for me, and the process of putting them on usually draws my attention away enough to end the entire session. I'm going to have to learn to be realistic and figure this out though, I guess, because right now I'm thinking I'd rather just make out than have sex with one on, and that's totally unreasonable.

:frustrating:


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Eerie said:


> Women aren't the _only_ ones who are paranoid about these things.


True, but if someone wants to ruin their own experience in the name of paranoia, that's fine. My issue is that it's devalued and mostly done by one partner to the other. 


@Stephen: Check out condomania and some of these other condoms recommended. I've had similar issues with condoms (not with marriage and vasectomy though). I've found it useful to see how they work out on my own before trying them with someone in person... unless they're making it fun to try several different types


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

William I am said:


> True, but if someone wants to ruin their own experience in the name of paranoia, that's fine. My issue is that it's devalued and mostly done by one partner to the other.


I disagree. A lot of the time guys choose to pull out so they can do a 'money shot'. They watch porn and in almost every porno, you see the jizz. Most of the time it's money shot. They cum on the woman's face, or tits or butt or stomach. The rest of the time, they cum *in* the woman but she's got spit (if it's her mouth) or squeeze (if it's elsewhere) it back out so the camera can show it.

I've have guys asked me where do you want me to cum? And they're wearing condoms!!
And I'm like "you're wearing a condom, you're supposed to keep it on".
But their idea is they could whip it off and cum on me. . . like in the pornos.

It's like they're obsessed with the site of their own fluids. 

Porn has got a lot to answer for.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

twoofthree said:


> I disagree. Most of the time guys choose to pull out so they can do a 'money shot'. They watch porn and in almost every porno, you see the jizz. Most of the time it's money shot. They cum on the woman's face, or tits or butt or stomach. The rest of the time, they cum *in* the woman but she's got spit (if it's her mouth) or squeeze (if it's elsewhere) it back out so the camera can show it.
> 
> I've have guys asked me where do you want me to cum? And they're wearing condoms!!
> And I'm like "you're wearing a condom, you're supposed to keep it on".
> ...


I LOL'd. 

I must say that "where do you want me to cum?" would be quite a strange question while wearing a condom. The only response I could think of is: "Uh, in the cum receptacle on your dick?" - not very sexy admittedly.


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm curious to know if anyone has tried a female condom before. And how different it might be for the female or the male. I don't really have much sexual experience at all, but it seems a lot more appealing to me than a male condom.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

twoofthree said:


> Porn has got a lot to answer for.


I think people, and self-control have a lot to answer for, most problems are internal, not from an external source.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Arbite said:


> Wait, so you're F->M and shes M->F?


Hey, look, the lights finally come on! :tongue:



Ormazd said:


> I'm curious to know if anyone has tried a female condom before. And how different it might be for the female or the male. I don't really have much sexual experience at all, but it seems a lot more appealing to me than a male condom.


I actually haven't tried them yet, but a nurse friend of mine handed me a stack of them last time I ran into her at a place where she had a booth set up. I still don't quite understand how they stay in, but I guess they do! 

(Unfortunately, I haven't had a sex partner for a year, so you're gonna have to wait indefintely for my report...!)



Stephen said:


> Yes. It almost completely eliminates all the sensation for me, and the process of putting them on usually draws my attention away enough to end the entire session...


I've routinely heard the former, although maybe the latter is just that you're not having your partner put them on you in the most fun way.... roud: (just sayin'!)

I honestly don't prefer them, I feel like there's a wall between me and who I'm with, but then again, I have to know sexual history extensively nowadays before I would have sex without that level of protection.


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

I hate them. Every time I try and make a balloon animal I get lube all over my lips. Ick!


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> I think people, and self-control have a lot to answer for, most problems are internal, not from an external source.


I agree, but you shouldn't underestimate the power of suggestion.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

twoofthree said:


> I agree, but you shouldn't underestimate the power of suggestion.


Well that is true, I mean it does upset me that some people value the shallowness of some activities and they believe their value on such activity is universal. Idk, for me porn is visually pleasing while actual sex is so very much more emotional and obviously better (personally) and "separate" from "value".


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> I think people, and self-control have a lot to answer for, most problems are internal, not from an external source.


You have a point, but porn is the only example of actual sex most people have experienced. Conditioning works.


----------



## Peacock (Mar 11, 2011)

My SO and I rarely ever have unprotected sex. I am on birth control but I am forgetful sometimes, plus my boyfriend is a birth control baby. Even if I don't miss a pill or anything and we have unprotected sex I go crazy with fear of pregnancy. I don't mind condoms at all, I actually prefer condoms to unprotected sex. My favourite type is Trojan Magnum Twisted Sensations. : )


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

Super Awesome said:


> I hate them. Every time I try and make a balloon animal I get lube all over my lips. Ick!


... isn't that what balloons are for?

Personally they are the same price if not more expensive as birth control and an STD test so I go without. 20 bucks for 6 at Walgreens


----------



## KeepSmilingDarling (Sep 15, 2011)

I use them every time I have sex or plan on having sex. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## ohmykaffy (Sep 10, 2011)

I use them all the time, don't really mind them at all. Tbh, I'm terrified of all that shit too :< Been on the pill too. Hope I never have to deal w/a pregnancy scare or risk catching anything

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Thomas D M Thompson said:


> 20 bucks for 6 at Walgreens


You're doing it wrong then, lol.... There are plenty of non-expensive ones out there.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> You're doing it wrong then, lol.... There are plenty of non-expensive ones out there.


But they break, and that is no bueno


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Thomas D M Thompson said:


> But they break, and that is no bueno


Well you can buy 100 for 25 bucks, I never had one break. Quality doesn't dictate price at least not usually, I mean 1 3 dollar condom isn't anymore "secure" than a 25 cent one. I would think the only thing different would be if it has add-ons attached.


----------

